# 71 GTO Hardtop



## nswoody (Sep 9, 2009)

First time posting, I will introduce myself when I have a bit more time.

I have gone through about the last year worth of posts over the last few days and have some questions.

1. I don't see many posts about 71's. I know from doing online research that they were the last year for the GTO model and not the option. I also found that there were just over 10k made. Is this why? Not a lot of people have them.

2. I am here because I found a 71 GTO for sale and I am going to pick it up Friday. I did see the car this past weekend and checked the data plate and VIN. The car is a 1971 GTO built in Farmington, MA, original color is Copper Canyon for Upper and Lower, w/ Dark Sadelwood Interior. The car has all the normal issues, surface rust in various spots, the rear quarter panel is rusted through behind both tires, but a patch panel should be all that is needed. It has the orginial 400 and auto transmission. I think it has a 2bbl carb that is not original and it has only one of the original Rally II's on it. The driver floor plan needs replaced, but the frame looks very solid and it has the original hood. I'm not sure about the trunk because he lost the key, but from under side it looks fine. The interior will need redone. All of the trim pieces seem to be there. I offered $750 and he accepted. Does this seem like a good deal? Are there anyother gotcha's that I should check?

Thanks!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Just the engine as a core is worth the $750. 71's are rare because they didn't make too many, and the insurance companies and govt. were coming down hard on the automakers by then. Lower compression, emissions equipment, high insurance costs, all added up to the end of the musclecar era. I personally don't like the 71's...I can't get over what they did to a great looking front end (1970). to me, the '71's look like a Rhinosorus. But, they are well made, powerful, muscular machines, If the car is to your taste, you can not lose for $750. As stated above, the engine is worth that. Add the other components, and it's probably worth 3k in parts!


----------



## nswoody (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for the details. I was thinking along the same lines, but wanted to confirm.

I want to restore, but this will be my first project. I have rebuilt engines, but never as part of a restore. Is it better to restore the way it was factor? Would it hurt the value if when I rebuild the motor that I put a little more uummpph? I ask because I was thinking of taking it back to the 69, 70 style 400 with the 10.25:1 or 10.75:1 compression, at least that is what I have read that they were and that the '71 is 8.2:1. I was also thinking about the changing out the CAM and some other items that would allow it to look stock, but have a little more HP.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I think you will have much more fun with the car if you "restore" the engine to previous years- that is a big car and the more hp you have the better- I dont think the 71 will command barrett jackson pricing even concourse restored - so build it to drive it-- 
and it might be worth 3k in parts now but plan on spending ALL your money to restore it


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It almost always hurts a car's value when it's modified. If you want to run 10:1 compression or higher (stock '70 and back is 10.75), I'm guessing getting 100 plus octane fuel is no jproblem for you. If you don't run 100 octane with the stock compression, it won't be happy and could suffer major damage. What I would recommend is getting the car, and fixing it up one item at a time. Get online, go to websites, and get an education on these cars. It's a lot of fun, and it will save you a TON of money and aggrivation. If it were my engine, I'd keep the stock heads, and maybe mill them a smidge to get about an 85cc chamber.....that would translate to about 9.5 compression: good for 91 octane, and still the correct heads. Cams and manifolds are bolt on stuff, and are easily changed. $750??? You're still sitting there!???
Good luck.


----------



## Ranger01 (Nov 14, 2008)

Im with GeeTeeohguy, your still sitting there?!

I lost out on a '71 Lemans for $750 because I waited an hour.... Id get out there and get that sucker....


----------



## nswoody (Sep 9, 2009)

I picked up my car on Friday, then had to judge BBQ all weekend. I managed to take the hood off. I will have to post pictures tonight when I get home.

I was a little disappointed to find out the Engine Code on the 400 does not match. I have YH, which is a '74 block from what I can tell. I need to order the PHS today, so that I can get all of the numbers and see if anything else is incorrect.

Still very happy and will be posting lots of questions.


----------



## clarkaim (Jun 10, 2009)

Get pics up. I disagree that they aren't good looking cars. I think they look meaner than any other GTO ever built, look like they could eat you. My first car was a beater 71 GTO Judge, bona fide. I got it for 800 bucks, but that was in 1984 and a nice, really nice 70 judge was maybe 4k? I never restored it and the 455 in it was sold to a guy I knew in college who needed a motor for his 68. If I had spent the maybe 5-6k to restore it back then, what would i have? a lot of money in the garage that's for sure. sure, build over the motor, have fun w/ the car. I used to drive the crap out of my old goat, blew up 2 rear ends street racing around lawrence kansas back in the 80's. It always shocked dudes when I'd crush them stop light to stop light on Kasold or Iowa st. in my rusted old beater. what a beast. I loved that car right into the ground.


----------



## nswoody (Sep 9, 2009)

Here are some pics


----------



## clarkaim (Jun 10, 2009)

well, the grill is wrong obviously. Did you have to pay extra for that tranny fluid funnel? Yeah, that's obviously not the original carburetor either. I am not sure why, but most of the 71 pics ive seen lately have non-chrome valve covers as this one does, yet mine had chrome covers. Maybe that was a Judge thing by 71? What does the interior look like?


----------



## Harry71GTO (Nov 19, 2009)

Yikes! You have a 1972 Grill and parking lamps. The 2 banger card means that the manifold has been swapped. Does the engine stamp match the VIN?

Good luck!


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

Looks like you got yourself a keeper. arty:arty:

Keep us updated cool:cool


----------

